# Who likes True steam humidifiers and what problems have you had with them



## Yuri

Anybody like /dislike True steam humidifiers and why? Any problems and what kind?. We sold a bunch and are waiting to see how they work after the first year. Would like to know if there are any common problems everyone runs into.


----------



## beenthere

Some of the ones last year, had o=ring problems.
This is what I heard anyway.

I don't like them. Because they are too small for many homes(A 6 GPD, be real).
Or they will have to run almost 24/7 to do the job.

I prefer EWC Autoflo steam humidifiers. The small one is 16 GPD( Truesteam large unit, is only 12 GPD).
But, they do cost a lot more then a Truesteam.


----------



## Staiger - Koch Air

Prefer the water saver humidifiers over the steam... water quality has major impact on the performance and maintenance of the steam humidfiers.


----------



## nicktech

leaking water connectors, needs a lil vaseline to seal. work well with the whole IAQ system set up.


----------



## Jeffrey Jay

I used Neptronic units on a couple trailer builds (had laser optics in an onboard clean room) that are true boilers and inject steam into the a/c supply duct running off a simple humidistat. Pretty easy to install (hang it on the wall) but I never heard how they worked out (system was never a warranty issue). I hear we are building another trailer for them soon so I will find out how they went long term, has been a couple years.


----------



## hvaclover

nicktech said:


> leaking water connectors, needs a lil vaseline to seal. work well with the whole IAQ system set up.


RIGHT-O!
I have a tube of Vaseline in my tool bag when I do my anal inspections:001_tongue:


----------



## nicktech

oh boy,
I guess when it's slow out, A buck is a buck!:001_tongue:


----------



## dilky

if the proper unit is sized to the correct square feet per mfg specs they all will perform ok remember its up to installer and proper maintenence just my opinion thanks.


----------



## beenthere

dilky said:


> if the proper unit is sized to the correct square feet per mfg specs they all will perform ok remember its up to installer and proper maintenence just my opinion thanks.


Sq ft is a bad way to size a humidifier.
Yes, I know, all the sites give will handle up to X sq ft house. Which is another reason so many are undersized.

But a 2400 sq ft home with 19,200 cubic foot volume and a ACH rate of .7(typical rate), needs a bigger humidifier then a 2000 sq ft house with 26,000 cubic foot of volume, and a leak rate of .4 ACH(some what tight house).


----------



## dilky

hey bud im no mechanical engineer nor do i have your scientific expertise i am really exicted to see a true hvac pro you know your stuff but this isnt a clean room its just a residential app i know their are a lot of variables but honeywell and aprilaire have been around a long time and i have never had a complaint with either thanks just trying to help.ive been a liebert tech for 12 years and its nice to see a smart tech.


----------



## beenthere

Don't need to be an ME to size a humidifier properly.

Honeywell and Aprilaire have resorted to using sq ft(long long long time now). Because too many companies/salesmen won't do the proper research to size a humidifier properly. And, its easier to sale a humidifier to a DIYer using sq ft, then trying to get them to do the proper foot work.

The definition of a tight house varies in many areas.

In reality. A "TIGHT" house, doesn't need a humidifier. The people, showing and cooking will provide enough moisture to keep the humidity up.

So their sites using the term tight house, is misleading to many. And perpetuates a bad sizing method.

While not a clean room. It is a poor excuse many contractors use. They say its just a residential application. Yes it is. Its also where people spend the majority of their time at. So if we can keep them comfortable, and healthy, by proper sizing. It becomes just as important.

You would probably post a correcting post. If you saw some one post a bad rule of thumb method of determining what is wrong with a Leibert unit.


----------



## dilky

you are right sir and i agree with you but in the real world you really cant compare the two i only do residential as a side and i have never serviced or heard of a residential liebert unit but i see you cant correct or try to help someone that knows itall so ill just leave this site you really are the smartest guy you ever met i meant know harm good luck with your next life and death humidifier install take care my friend im out to find a hvac site that you havent conquerd yet see ya pal.


----------



## beenthere

LOL... That could be hard to do.

Apparently. Clean room work doesn’t pay as good as it should for being SO critical.

And residential side work isn’t worthwhile doing right. Just a way to make extra money.


If you don't want to do it right, fine. I wish the people you do residential side work for, lots of luck.


----------



## dilky

you surely are full of yourself arent you check what a 597 real journeyman makes hey professor of residential what does a self proclaimed genious make with all your dough a nice 2 bedroom trailer with a properly sized humidifier we all wish we could be you im so jealous i only have a 2400 sq ft house in chcgo we all wish we could be like you. i can only dream wow you are the best carry on mr wonderful no one compares to you huh?


----------



## beenthere

Since your doing so well. Guess you do those side jobs for free.


----------



## hvaclover

BEEN, WHY DO YOU ALWAYS BEAT UP NEW GUYS?:001_tongue::laughing:


----------



## beenthere

hvaclover said:


> BEEN, WHY DO YOU ALWAYS BEAT UP NEW GUYS?:001_tongue::laughing:



LOL.... I almost never throw the first punch. :no:


----------

